# tom meighan(kasabian) mental breakdown



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

oh boy this describes my behaviour to a tee....... whats the answer to this dilema ??

______________________________________________________

Kasabian frontman Tom Meighan has revealed he suffered a mental breakdown after the excesses of touring over the past few years.Meighan said things came to a head when he returned home after their lengthy US jaunt with Oasis in 2005.

The 24-year-old said: ?I had a fucking mental breakdown after coming back home. I was scratching at the walls. I didn?t know what to do.?I was like a caged lion. It was horrible. All that partying and touring took a massive toll on my mind.? In the candid interview with The Star, he continued that a break was essential to getting his head back in shape.He added: ?We needed a break to be honest. That last tour around America with Oasis was intense.?It was fucking horrible coming back down to earth. We did so many shows over the last three years. We were like walking corpses, I don?t think we could have pushed ourselves any further.?It was really time to take a break and re-gear our brains. It was good to have a breather but I had forgotten how to do normal things. I didn?t know how to sit down and watch Eastenders.?


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

I never heard about that. Great band though i love that song club foot. You never hear of them in canada our music scene on this side of the water totally sucks right now.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

great band,but do you ever get that 'caged lion' feeling,for me this causes a feeling of mental claustrophobia and i end up getting in a real panic.... its the worst feeling ever ,it is truly like being stuck in this mental minefield,no matter how long ive had this crap i still cant accept this horrific feeling... i know where the fella is coming from


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Yes i often get that feeling of being caged up. Mine is abit different though i think. I always want to flee the place or situation im in. All i can think of is that i need to get out now and just go.

I dont think id ever be able to get married or anything id end up leaving in about 2 weeks. I even feel weird if i stay at the same place for too long. Its almost like im suffocating.

I think thats why i never feel happier or more at home then when im stepping off an airplane or arriving in a new place.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

A rock band on tour. Hmm. I wonder if copious amounts of drugs and syphalis had anything to do with it.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Martinelv said:


> A rock band on tour. Hmm. I wonder if copious amounts of drugs and syphalis had anything to do with it.


 Lol ya that most likely was a contributing factor. Im sure these guys werent sitting around drinking tea and playing checkers after the show.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

i did read a story from noel gallagher explainning that the guy in question would drink pints of vodka and redbull like it was going out of fashion


----------

